# Angelgewichte aus Beton



## ThomasRö (26. August 2005)

Guten Abend Forumgemeinde:m !
Neulich hab ich meinem Vater beim Zementieren geholfen- und ein Eimer Beton blieb übrig. Sofort kam mir die Idee: Warum denn nicht versuchen Angel"bleie" daraus zu formen?! Also nach ein paar passenden Formen gesucht, war leider nicht viel da, und dann ein Stück 0.20 mm Mono an einem kleinen Stück Ast geknotet und oben eine Schlaufe zum späteren Einhängen des Wirbels gelassen. Dann Beton drauf. Am Ende hatte ich gut 25 Teelichterhüllen mit Blei. Dann erstmal in Urlaub gefahren .
Kaum aus dem Urlaub zurück gleichmal eines von den Dingern gegrabbelt, und versucht die Hülle zu entfernen-ging leider nur durch zerstören der Hülle mit einer Zange, aber das Endergebnis war zufriedenstellend. Das Gewicht blieb im Rhein an einer Stelle liegen wo ein 30 Gramm Blei rollt. 
Also hab ich gestern gleich mal gebastelt. Zur Verfügung standen mir: 
- Joghurtbecher
- Toffifeehüllen
- Blumentöpfe
- Magerinedosen
- Madendosen
- Teelichterhüllen
- Überrraschungseierplastikeinsatz(leider lassen sich die nicht mehr entfernen)
- Maisdosen
Als ich heute etwas verfrüht aber ungeduldig wie ich bin ein paar ausgelöst hab(ok eigentlich hab ich alles rausgelöst |supergri ) war ich positiv überrascht: Alle Gewichte bis auf die der Maisdosen(da gingen die Dinger nicht raus und warn futsch) waren einsatzbereit. Ich werde sie aber noch eine Woche trocknen lassen. 
Für die starke Strömung hab ein paar ganze flache tellerförmige hergestellt, die -wie ich hoffe- besser liegen bleiben. Dafür hab ich die Madendosen und Magerinedosen genommen oder einfach nur den Boden bedeckt. 

Hab mich schlau gemacht, und herausgefunden, dass Bleiverwendung beim Angeln in Dänemark verboten ist. Das ist für Naturköderangler so ein Zementblei garantiert nicht von Nachteil. 
Ausserdem kann man jede beliebige Form verwenden, und schmelzen muss man es auch nicht. Beton ist noch dazu ungiftig.
Mischungsverhältnis für Beton: 1 Teil Zement auf 4 Teile Sand.
Zum Schluss sind noch ein paar Bilder angehängt:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (26. August 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

Also ich finde es geht auch einfacher. Meine Steinbleie zum Beispiel. Da musste nicht erst extra gießen. Wird die Schnur denn da nicht höllisch von aufgeraut? Selbst wenn man Schnur zur befestigung anbindet reißt die nach einigen Würfen? Trotzdem kann mans machen wenn man sich noch was wegen der aufgerauten Schnur einfallen lässt. Ich verwende weiterhin meine Steine denn die sind auch kleiner in gleichem Gewicht. Wenn nich mal bedenke wie riesig so ne Madendose ist will ich sowas großes garnicht als Blei haben denn mehr größe bedeutet mehr Angriffsfläche für die Strömung und dann driftet das wie sau. Wenn meine Steine schon bei etwas stärkerer Elbströmung driften dann wird es ein Zementblei erst recht tuhen. Achja in Steinen ist auch kein Blei drinne:m .


----------



## ThomasRö (26. August 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Wird die Schnur denn da nicht höllisch von aufgeraut? Selbst wenn man Schnur zur befestigung anbindet reißt die nach einigen Würfen?


Die Schnur die in den Zement eingegossen ist wird nicht aufgerauht. Der Rest ist gespannt, also vom Beton weg. Wer Angst hatte, kann auch 0.50mm Nylon einbetonieren, die rauht garantiert nicht auf, nur ist dann bei einem Hänger bei dünnerer Hauptschnur die ganze Montage weg. Und das muss ja wohl nicht sein...
Nein die reisst nicht so schnell ich hab schon schätze ich 20 Würfe mit einem Teelichtblei gemacht. 


			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn meine Steine schon bei etwas stärkerer Elbströmung driften dann wird es ein Zementblei erst recht tuhen.


Das kann sein, das hab ich noch nicht getestet. Werde ich aber noch! Und im Notfall mach ich sie nicht tellerförmig sondern kompakt.


----------



## dorschhai (26. August 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

Die Dichte von Beton beträgt nur 2,3 gr / cm³,  die Dichte von Blei aber 11,34 gr / cm³. Die Betongewichte müssten also um ein Vielfaches größer sein als Bleigewichte mit der selben Masse. Und ob die sich dann noch gut werfen lassen bezweifel ich. Oder sie werden von der Strömung einfach weggetragen bzw. schon beim Absinken einige Meter stromabwärts verfrachtet.


----------



## Alexander (26. August 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

Ich war auch dabei mit dem Bleie betoniern. Das hat Spaß gemacht und aus Toffieformen lassen sich prima Stillwasserbleie formen. Und es ist billiger !!!


----------



## XXX (26. August 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

ich hab gedacht du hast die nicht alleine hergestellt...


----------



## Franz_16 (27. August 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

Besonders für Hängerträchtige Gewässer mit Sicherheit eine sehr gute alternative!

anstelle von Mono würde ich aber lieber Metall mit eingiessen - quasi eine richtige Öse. 
...

übrigens.. wenn du mal wieder im Baumarkt bist kauf dir mal etwas "Fixzement" (kann je nach Hersteller auch 5-Minuten Mörtel; Blitzzement; Racofix etc. heissen)
der ist nach 5 Minuten fest und nach 15 Minuten schon ausgehärtet ..
Aber mach dir davon nur immer ganz wenig an.. sonst kommst du nicht zum "blei basteln" weil er vorher schon fest ist


----------



## forellenudo (27. August 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

Ich nehme einfach einen normalen Esslöffel und gieße Blei drauf,mal was mehr mal was weniger,so stelle ich mir Blei her bis 120g,dann einfach ein Loch durchbohren und ne Öse dranmachen,dafür verwende ich Schweißdraht,an der Öse mach ich dann einen Wirbel,das Blei ist schön Flach und hat keinen Strömungswiederstand,werde heute Abend mal die Anleitung in Form von Bildern mal hier reistellen.


----------



## ThomasRö (27. August 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens.. wenn du mal wieder im Baumarkt bist kauf dir mal etwas "Fixzement" (kann je nach Hersteller auch 5-Minuten Mörtel; Blitzzement; Racofix etc. heissen)
> der ist nach 5 Minuten fest und nach 15 Minuten schon ausgehärtet ..
> Aber mach dir davon nur immer ganz wenig an.. sonst kommst du nicht zum "blei basteln" weil er vorher schon fest ist


Hi Franz,
Da mein Vater noch nen halben Sack Zement(ca. 12.5 Kilogramm) und zwei volle(je 25 kg) rumstehen hat und einen ganzen Haufen Sand, werde ich das erstmal verarbeiten, wenn es soweit ist, in ca. 20 Jahren :m  werde ich das mal probieren. 
Es ist auch so schnell angerührt, man nehme zwei Schaufeln Zement, 8 Schaufeln Sand und ein bisschen Wasser, und rühre es im Eimer ein bisschen um. Die kleinen Gewichte waren nach einem Tag schon trocken, die ganz grossen sind wahrscheinlich innen noch nicht durchgehärtet. 
Das nächste Mal werden wir auch mal anstatt Mono ein paar Percaqualitätswirbel einarbeiten :m :m


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. August 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

Ich würde ne Perca darin verarbeiten dass sind viel zu schlechte Wirbel. Dann nimm wenigstens die von Aldi:m . Neh nur ein Spaß ich verwende Billigwirbel auch nur für meine Eigenbaubleie da die nicht so viel abhalten Müssen. Ich hab Aldiwirbel. Da ich festgestellt habe dass sie schrott sind benutze ich sie jetzt auch immer für den Bau von Steinbleien.


----------



## ThomasRö (27. August 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

Ich hab auch Lidlwirbel, die bekommt man kaum mit der Zange auf und rosten nach ein paar Stunden Wasser, dafür sind die das beste ^^. Nur dass bei einem Hänger halt alles weg ist, muss man halt am Seitenarm fischen!


----------



## Klaus-a. (27. August 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*



ThomasRö
- Magerinendosen
- Madendosen
- Teelichterhüllen

Für die starke Strömung hab ein paar ganze flache tellerförmige hergestellt schrieb:


> Die Idee ist ja erst einmal nicht schlecht,aber die großen Teller möchte ich nicht an der Rute hochziehen,die werden wohl eine menge wiederstand leisten.|kopfkrat


----------



## ThomasRö (27. August 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

Wo liegt das Problem-ich angel mit den grossen tellerförmigen dann mit meiner grobmotorischen 50-150 Gramm WG Rute


----------



## ThomasRö (28. August 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

So heute erfolgte ein eher ungeplanter Test der grossen tellerförmigen. Ok ich gebe zu es war auch an der 150 Gramm WG Rute sehr schwer, aber es ging ein paar Meter zu werfen. Die kleinen Gewichte aber liessen sich astrein und auch schön weit werfen.


----------



## caruso (2. September 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

Moin Thomas

Laß mal den Sand bzw. Kies weg. Nimm nen Gipsbecher und rühr Dir ne richtig zähe Zementschlemme an( Konsistenz in etwa von Pudding oder noch steifer ). Deine "Bleie" werden dann viel glatter und etwas ansehnlicher. Nur solltest Du dann mit dem Ausschalen ein paar Tage warten.Beton braucht zum richtigen Aushärten glaube ich 28 Tage.

caruso


----------



## Mac Gill (2. September 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

Wenn du die Aufhängung bei den Tellerbleien an der Seite anbringst, sollte doch kein Wiederstand beim Einholen entstehen.


----------



## ThomasRö (2. September 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

Man bekommt das mit der Schnur eh nicht ganz gerade hin sodass sie seitlich "wegklappen".


----------



## Case (2. September 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

Ein Angler hat mir erzählt er gießt Betonförmchen mit einem Loch. Das Loch wird mit irgendeiner Zuckerbrühe gefüllt und in die wird ein Draht mit Öse gehängt. Der Zucker härtet aus, das so befestigte Betongewicht kann ausgeworfen werden. Im Wasser löst sich der Zucher wieder auf und man hat " freie Leine "  Braucht man zwar für jeden Wurf ein neues Gewicht, aber irgendwie ist das schon clever.

Case


----------



## holk (2. September 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

@ Case ,

so etwas ähnliches hab ich früher beim Zanderangeln praktiziert......Mutter und Zucker ......einfach eine Mutter in die Schnur "einschlaufen" dann in die Schlaufe ein Stück Würfelzucker und auswerfen....funktioniert hervorragend und bedarf nicht so einer komplizierten Vorarbeit...


Gruß Holger


----------



## caruso (2. September 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

Noch `ne Idee.

An Stelle von Zucker würde sicherlich auch PVA-Schnur funzen. Oder?

caruso


----------



## ThomasRö (3. September 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

Die müsste man ja irgendwie im Beton befestigen, aber Beton muss man beim anmischen anfeuchten, weshalb man wieder ein Problem hat


----------



## caruso (3. September 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

Das dachte ich mir auch schon. Nee, mal im Ernst. Ein Öse in den Beton stecken. So viel Mehrarbeit ist das nicht . Und dann mir PVA anknoten.

caruso


----------



## ThomasRö (3. September 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

Oder halt mit Reissleine. Ich will aber nicht, dass bei jedem Wurf ein Stück Beton mit Schnur im Wasser liegt.


----------



## Counter-Striker (3. September 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

nehmt einfach Iridium das hat 22,65 g/cm³ !


----------



## SU Po (3. September 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

Gruß CS

Wer oder was ist Iridium?




Petri SU Po


----------



## C.K. (4. September 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ein "Seltenerdmetall"


----------



## ThomasRö (4. September 2005)

*AW: Angelgewichte aus Beton*

Oja und nach dem ersten Abriss ist man arm und zum Schmelzen werden Temperaturen von über 1000 ° C benötigt???!!! Ne lass mal sein CS


----------

